# Newbie and 18 day wait



## suek (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi there,
have just found this site this month and have been watching before I join in. I'm 39,dp 38, ttc 3.5yrs and on 3rd icsi. Our clinic suggest testing on day 18 as they say an earlier one can be a false positive. I'm on day 14 today and it's a bit of a pain as every toilet trip is like a test. However I feel reasonably calm if not a little depressed as am having some mild pre menstrual symptoms, although not as many as previously.

Feel I need to take my time though as in 1st cycle, Nov 03, I bled day 15, had neg test that day and day 18, had a normal period, felt nauseous a week later, started spotting a week or so after that and had a positive hcg test which of course went down to nil.  They've put it down to a late implantation. So I'm cautious of a negative reading too.  I did test early last time  but think I can hang on, mainly 'cos of FF and hearing others' dilemmas.(Very few people know I'm doing ivf and not spoken to anyone else who's been through it)

good luck to everyone and hope Christmas brings you all you wish.


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Sue

Welcome to FF!  It's great that you decided to join us.

Wishing you that bfp in a few days time.

Laine x


----------



## suek (Dec 11, 2004)

After being very patient and not testing until day 18, today, I have this morning been rewarded with a gorgeous positive!  And promptly burst into tears.  I'm amazed. 

Good luck to everyone.  Suek


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Suek,

Thats fantastic news,   have a great new year

Shelley x


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2004)

Fantastic news Suek
congratulations and have a wonderful new year, all the best

Charley xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Sue,

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!
WHAT A GREAT WAY TO START THE NEW YEAR, HOPE ALL GOES WELL

  

DONNA XXX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*hiya Suek

Many  

Brilliant news hunny

Shelley (mish434) brilliant news for you too!!!!

Many  2 u both on ur  

Best wishes to u both
Emilyxx*


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Sue 
Welcome to FF

Just wanted to say 'CONGRATULATIONS' on your  

Heres to a fab start for 2005 for you all

Chick


----------

